# freebsd-update



## mahashakti89 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi,

Now that the 9.1  release is out, I tried to update my FreeBSD system following the procedure explicated in the FreeBSD handbook.

What I did : 


```
#freebsd-update fetch
# freebsd-update install
```

the I started  the proosed 
	
	



```
#portupgrade -af
```

It seems to take a lot of time ....
My question is : Can I interrupt  this command and start it tomorrow again ? I hope it will NOT start from the very beginning again ?? 

Can you confirm or infirm this ?

Thanks

mahashakti89


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 6, 2013)

Portupgrade will only upgrade ports that are not the newest version.  But you forced it to rebuild everything.  That's only necessary if you upgraded from FreeBSD-7 or -8.

Anyway, the answer is that yes, every time you force portupgrade to rebuild everything with -af, it will rebuild everything.  If you don't want to rebuild everything, don't use -f.

Rebuilding everything in place is also slower than deleting all installed packages and installing them again.  See the ports-mgmt/portmaster man page for a procedure that does that: records everything installed, deletes it, and then installs it from scratch.


----------



## jrm@ (Jan 6, 2013)

Interupting portupgrade won't affect your base system (you'll still be able to boot), but some ports (e.g. x11/xorg, editors/emacs editors/vim could be broken.

By the way, if you were trying to upgrade to 9.1-RELEASE with freebsd-upgrade(), you would need to have done something like this.

```
freebsd-update -r 9.1-RELEASE upgrade
freebsd-update install
```

If you have a custom kernel it's slightly more involved.

But maybe you were running a 9.1RC or PRERELEASE in which case what you did might have done the trick?


----------



## mahashakti89 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for your answers ...
I will delete the -f switch .... and hope for the best.
I have no custom kernel. So this should work flawlessly. 

Regards 

mahashakti89


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 6, 2013)

Using -a is not without potential problems, either.  But first, what version were you upgrading from?  You may not need to rebuild anything.


----------



## jrm@ (Jan 6, 2013)

I've always been safe rebuilding ports only for major upgrades (e.g. 8.x to 9.x) and not minor upgrades (e.g. 8.2 to 8.3).  By the way, the handbook (section 25.2.3 Major and Minor Upgrades) seems to imply you always have to rebuild all ports?


----------



## gkontos (Jan 6, 2013)

jrm said:
			
		

> I By the way, the handbook (section 25.2.3 Major and Minor Upgrades) seems to imply you always have to rebuild all ports?



Yes, this is giving the wrong impression. I just submitted a PR for this.


----------



## mahashakti89 (Jan 6, 2013)

From jrm 


> Yes, this is giving the wrong impression


 Exactly this is is the reason why I used 
	
	



```
#portupgrade -af
```
 I followed the given method , now I am smarter about this. I can use it for the next 
 upgrades.

  Thanks

mahashakti89


----------

